# Renewal of temporary residency.



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

The time has come around for the renewal of my temporary residency but am being confused by the inaccurate info from Home Affairs. The number of the form they gave me is a medical certification for use by USA citizens, TR is now 4 years and not 5 and by visiting the office, completion of the form will take 2mins. Do i believe any of that? No!!!


Am i right in thinking that the correct form is BL 1738 and is the information they require the same as when i made my original application please?
My thanks for the correct info.

John


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

perky said:


> The time has come around for the renewal of my temporary residency but am being confused by the inaccurate info from Home Affairs. The number of the form they gave me is a medical certification for use by USA citizens, TR is now 4 years and not 5 and by visiting the office, completion of the form will take 2mins. Do i believe any of that? No!!!
> 
> 
> Am i right in thinking that the correct form is BL 1738 and is the information they require the same as when i made my original application please?
> ...


Hi,

What TR did you originally apply for? 

You will have to a new x-rays and a medical.


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Spousal visa, i came over here and then got married.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Did you get a relatives permit or a spousal permit? 

It really depends I thought my permit would be good for 3 years, but I got one for 2 years.

Yes information will be the same. How long have you been married? Can you lodge a TR and PR application at the same time?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, you can, one straight after the other.


----------

